

Disable Wikipedia Blackout (Bookmarklet) - SeoxyS

For those who already know about SOPA, and would like to use Wikipedia today:<p><pre><code>    javascript:%24(%22%23mw-page-base%2C%20%23mw-head-base%2C%20%23content%2C%20%23mw-head%2C%20%23mw-panel%2C%20%23footer%22).css(%22display%22%2C%22inherit%22)%3B%24(%22%23mw-sopaOverlay%22).css(%22display%22%2C%22none%22)</code></pre>
======
zbowling
Adblock method: <https://gist.github.com/1631355>

